# Slingshot band calculator



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

What do you hunters think of this band calculator for calculating bands for hunting?

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is a reasonable place to start, but you should not regard it as the final word. You must try a number of variations to see what in particular is suitable for you, your ammo, and the way you shoot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I currently use 12mm steel with a set of dubble 25-20 tapered tbg it seems to work but I'm always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its not reliable as every batch of band material varies in its elasticity . as charles said, a good starting point buy you need to adjust it as what works for you.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This calculator is how I cut my first bandset. It helped me out bigtime as a Newby with TBG


----------

